# Smartsurfer Postfach-Abfrage nur einmal



## Wolf Ott (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nach Installation des Smartsurfer Version 4 wurde die unter Option eingerichtete *Postfach-Abfrage* beim 1. Einwählen ins Internet automatisch durchgeführt und das Ergebnis in einem extra Fenster angezeigt. Ab dem 2. Einwählen nicht mehr - das heißt, es öffnet sich nach der Einwahl ins Internet gleich die web.de-Site.

Auch eine Neuinstallation des Smartsurfer, nach Entfernen der Software und erneutem Download der .exe brachte keine Besserung. 

Ein weiteres Problem besteht hinsichtlich der automatischen Uhrzeit-Aktualisierung, die überhaupt nicht durchgeführt wird.

Wer kann mir hier helfen?

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------

